

Early modern eyebrow interpretation, or what it means to have a unibrow - benbreen
http://collation.folger.edu/2015/03/early-modern-eyebrow-interpretation-or-what-it-means-to-have-a-unibrow/

======
ttctciyf
Leading criminologists were inferring criminal tendencies from eyebrow type
well into the late 19th century in Europe.

Specifically, Cesare Lombroso's[1] theory of Anthropological Criminology
listed, amongst a number of other characteristics such as large ears and (if I
remember my criminology class) supernumerary nipples:

    
    
      "bushy eyebrows, tending to meet across nose"[2]
    

as a physiognomic feature useful in identifying "criminal man."

    
    
      [1]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cesare_Lombroso
      [2]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropological_criminology#The_theory

------
evincarofautumn
Even as someone with a good deal of experience reading Middle and Early Modern
English, the spelling still sometimes gets me. “Desceuynges” = “deceivings”.

